# Arabesque



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 15, 2009)

I was fooling around with a spanish scale and ended up with a tune that uses only sounds from the Virus TI including the drums.
For your visual pleasures i included some footage of a very nice lady in the video!
Please enjoy!
=o o-[][]-o o=< 

http://www.vimeo.com/6107304

best
Hans


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 17, 2009)

Fun piece and the sonics are very good. I try and not watch the visuals as i want to hear the piece w/o distractions and this one is.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 17, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (Aug 17, 2009)

i tryed not to watch the video but
i COUDNT :D


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 17, 2009)

mission accomplished!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm, thats very fine, Hans! 

Cool sound also!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice all around, Hans!


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys
thats incredibly nice of you!


----------



## DKeenum (Aug 18, 2009)

Made me look!

Nice tune! The blend of the electronic and the traditional was great!


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 18, 2009)

Works evrytime!

Thank you!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 18, 2009)

Impressive range of sounds pulled out of that Virus!

I really enjoyed listening to this. Watching the visuals too was quite trippy. Would have liked to hear a change of percussion to assist that break at 1:16, but it's nice like this too.

Good work!


----------



## R.Cato (Aug 19, 2009)

Enjoyed it, acoustically and visually :D 

Will have a look at the Virus TI, seems to be very promising.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool video Hans. You should put music to that, Oh wait, there was music!

And it was great as well .


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 19, 2009)

0oD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2009)

Just curious Hans, are you responsible for the entire montage?


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 19, 2009)

The raw fotage of the dancing girl is coming from a library. I put the clips in the right order on the timeline and added the overlays and effects.
Its a bit like working with drumloops and adding filtersweeps and other effeczs.......


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2009)

Hans Scheffler @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> Its a bit like working with drumloops and adding filtersweeps and other effeczs.......



Thats exactly what I think! Video editing is a lot like composition.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 21, 2009)

True-and with a tool like V-Track even more so because it counts time in bars and beats which makes it a piece of cake to place transitions on the beat-there is even a quantize function for the video clips!


----------

